# What is Miyota quartz movement?



## Batman (Sep 21, 2006)

I dunno
Thanks
Batman


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

Miyota is the parent company of Citizen, I believe.


----------



## Mike Hogan (Feb 11, 2006)

*Actually the Miyota quartz movement is manufactured by Citizen and sold to a variety of less expensive companies. It is considered to be a well manufactured and durable movement.*

*Bulova is on example of a watch manufacturer that uses the Miyota movement in some of its models.*


----------



## Batman (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks both. Do you have a website about this movement? or something?
Batman


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

There are many Miyota movements, with differing features and levels of quality. Do you have a certain model in mind?


----------



## Batman (Sep 21, 2006)

Buzzbait said:


> There are many Miyota movements, with differing features and levels of quality. Do you have a certain model in mind?


Well I own a Fossil: Posseidon watch...this one but I wanna be sure what is it because I dont know about movements etc
http://www.fossil.com/jump.jsp?item...7&iSubCat=966&PSID=BIZFEEDFSLSHOP000000AM4029

Regards
Batman


----------



## Pablo (Aug 10, 2006)

The watch you linked to is not a quartz watch.


----------



## pipes (Feb 9, 2006)

Miyota is the name Citizen gave to its ovement company !! They make some really good top notch movements specialy the automatic 21 jewel they can't make enough of them ! :-!


----------



## Batman (Sep 21, 2006)

Pablo said:


> The watch you linked to is not a quartz watch.


What is it then? can you help me?can you also tell me what movement does it have?


----------



## Batman (Sep 21, 2006)

please someone tell me


----------



## dudegalea (Nov 24, 2006)

Batman said:


> What is it then? can you help me?can you also tell me what movement does it have?


It's a mechanical movement, i.e. no electronics. It's an automatic, so you don't have to manually wind it. It winds itself when you move around.


----------



## Batman (Sep 21, 2006)

dudegalea said:


> It's a mechanical movement, i.e. no electronics. It's an automatic, so you don't have to manually wind it. It winds itself when you move around.


I know my watch is automatic but what kind of movement does it use? in the shop they said it had a japanese machine but I dont know the movement:-(


----------



## Mike Hogan (Feb 11, 2006)

*Miyota 21J. *


----------



## Pablo (Aug 10, 2006)

Look up Miyota on Google.
Go to the Miyota webpage.
Look under Mechanical.
Your watch will likely have Calibre 8215, 821A or 8205 movements.


----------



## norm (Aug 26, 2006)

The movements inside of watches can be broken into two broad types. One type is quartz....like we find in G-Shocks. The movement (called a module in the G Shock) consists of electronics powered by a battery. The electronics cause small currents to change the digital figures on your Liquid Crystal Screen. Note: the electronics can be used to power small step motors that connect to hands in a analog display (one with hands). The power for these electronic watches comes from a battery or solar panel.

The second broad type of movement is a mechanical movement. They consist of a series of springs, gears, levers and so forth. The movement is powered by a mainspring, which must be wound.....either by hand, or by a little rotating weight inside the watch which tightens the spring as it spins around as you move your wrist. This type of automatic winding watch is called...an automatic! These mechanical watches will have analog displays.

Your watch is a automatic watch with a mechanical movement. Miyota movements (made by Citizen watch company) are some of the better mass produced movements, along with Seiko. I have several watches with Miyota movements, and find them tough, durable, and accurate....they compare well with the Seiko 7S26 and 7S36 movements.

Suggestion: Google on Miyota movement (your movement number here) and read about it on the web. You can do the same for Seiko movement 7S26 and so forth. The web is a wonderful thing for learning about things like this. Enjoy.


----------



## Batman (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi pal and thanks for the info. The problem is my watch doesnt have the movement on the backcase...it only says US. Patent pending, the Model "Fossil Blue" and the model code but nothing else so I dont really know. All I know is that it is a mechanical watch as you already said with japanese machine.
Thanks a lot!
Batman



norm said:


> The movements inside of watches can be broken into two broad types. One type is quartz....like we find in G-Shocks. The movement (called a module in the G Shock) consists of electronics powered by a battery. The electronics cause small currents to change the digital figures on your Liquid Crystal Screen. Note: the electronics can be used to power small step motors that connect to hands in a analog display (one with hands). The power for these electronic watches comes from a battery or solar panel.
> 
> The second broad type of movement is a mechanical movement. They consist of a series of springs, gears, levers and so forth. The movement is powered by a mainspring, which must be wound.....either by hand, or by a little rotating weight inside the watch which tightens the spring as it spins around as you move your wrist. This type of automatic winding watch is called...an automatic! These mechanical watches will have analog displays.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Hogan (Feb 11, 2006)

*Hello Batman:*

*We've got a nice thread going over on the Affordables forum concerning Miyota movements. Check it out. The guys on that forum are very intelligent regarding auto movements.*


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Most common citizen miyota quartz we often seen is 8205 (date only) and 8215(Day/date).

Btw, I hate miyota quartz. They are some of the most difficult movt to remove the stem from main parts. 

Swiss quartz win hands down.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

The dead walk.


----------



## Coolio* (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy resurrection Batman!!!


----------

